# Latest Labs



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Got my latest 8 week labs today and the doctor included more tests than normal this time.

7/13/2012 labs:
TSH 1.58 (range 0.4-4.50)
FT3 3.1 (range 2-4.4)
FT4 1.53 (range .8-1.8)

9/18/2012 labs:
TSH 2.58 (range 0.4-4.50)
FT3 3.0 (range 2-4.4)
FT4 1.17 (range .8-1.8)

11/12/2012 labs:
TSH 1.91 (range 0.4-4.50)
FT3 3.1 (range 2.0-4.4)
FT4 1.45 (.80-1.80)
Trab <.51 (range .00-1.75)
TPO Ab 85 (range 0-34)
Tg Ab <20 (range 0-40)
Ferritin 100.1 (range 13.0-150.0)
Iron 123 (range 37-145)
Unsat IBC 264 (range 112-346)
TIBC 387 (range 262-474)
% Saturation 32 (range 20-50)
WBC 8.7 (range 4-11.0)
RBC 4.5 (range 3.7-5.1)
Vitamin B12 334 (range 211-911)

What does everyone think? Once again I can't figure out the results when they have a < in front of them! I'm still feeling a little run down and sluggish, but this is the lowest my TPO Ab has been in years, so that's good.

Edited to add, she also had my Vitamin D levels tested, but apparently it takes longer to get those results?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Bumping up my own thread to see if anyone had any thoughts. ;-)

I'm not sure if my B12 and ferritin levels are good, I've never had those checked before (or if I have, I've never seen it on lab reports).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> Got my latest 8 week labs today and the doctor included more tests than normal this time.
> 
> 7/13/2012 labs:
> TSH 1.58 (range 0.4-4.50)
> ...


I can't remember your history so I refrained from commenting. Are you hypo or hyper? What meds are you on?

Your ferritin and iron levels look awesome.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Andros, I am hypo, diagnosed with Hashi's this year and on 75mcg of Synthroid. I've been having problems for the last year finding a stable level for more than a few months, but it's getting closer to "normal" lately. I'm also thinking about having my adrenals checked because my numbers are looking better but I'm still freezing cold all the time, fatigued and irritable.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> Andros, I am hypo, diagnosed with Hashi's this year and on 75mcg of Synthroid. I've been having problems for the last year finding a stable level for more than a few months, but it's getting closer to "normal" lately. I'm also thinking about having my adrenals checked because my numbers are looking better but I'm still freezing cold all the time, fatigued and irritable.


Thank you for refreshing my memory. You could use some tweaking of your Synthroid. Your FREE T3 is below the mid-range (3.2) of the range provided by your lab.

You do seem to be responding to the Synthroid; please talk to your doc about an increase. And as you know, most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less w/ the FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, Andros! I'm thinking a bump up to 88mcg of Synthroid would be too much, maybe an extra half of a 75mcg pill once a week might help. I've left my endo a message to see what she thinks.

Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A bit of B-12 supplement might help with your fatigue.

I bet your D level is low.

If not then it had to be your FT-3 and FT-4 and an increase in your Synthroid is in order. Mid to 3/4 range is goal based on how you feel with a TSH of 1.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Lovlkn, I've added a Super B Complex vitamin to the mix this week, so hopefully that will help. It's got all of the B's in it (B12, B6, B1, B2...) and my urologist wanted me to add B6 already to help with my kidney stones.

I'm still waiting on the Vitamin D results, but the one time I've had it checked in the past (a few years ago), it was low, too, so that wouldn't surprise me.


----------

